# Myleus sp Peru



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

anyone have any of these? since they are from peru, wild caught, maybe charles is able to bring some of these in!?

i wonder if their patterns will stay the same as they grow older. looks pretty fascinating!!!!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

did a quick search, i'm pretty sure thats just the juvie coloration  I believe they go a very plain silver.


----------



## Graeme (May 13, 2010)

I just picked up some Myleus sp Hoping they keep some color but from what I have read there coloration usually fades as they grow.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ahhhh i was hoping to find larger ones of these guys and stick them in my tank but i guess ill pass if they dont get to keep the cool markings! lol thanks!


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

Mike, I got some of those a few months ago hoping they would keep the barring. They eventually go silver. My largest that had that coloring was about 4". Pretty cool as juvies though.


----------

